# Cocina de encendido eléctrico, causa interferencias en la red.



## Marck (Sep 11, 2019)

Realmente estoy muy confundido y no se como solucionarlo. 

El problema es que tengo una cocina a gas con encendido eléctrico. Cada que se activa el encendido algunos aparatos como mi TV BOX, y televisores parpadean o se apagan por un rato. En un principio pensé que se trataba de algún transitorio que inducia a la red o incluso un pico de voltaje. 

En mi ignorancia puse mi osciloscopio a la red eléctrica mientras accionaba el encendido y no detecte ningún tipo de pico ni ruido eléctrico, la onda senoidal era intacta. 

Espero me den una pista para poder solucionar este problema que estoy aquejando. al parecer esta dañando las tv por que una de ellas se me quemo la placa madre.


----------



## Alaen (Sep 11, 2019)

Aca pasa parecido..cuando una moto karpaty(muy ruidosa y lenta por cierto)pasa por el frente de la casa los tv se ponen locos y todo parece que es cuestion de la frecuencia de la parte electrica de la motillo que intefiere en la señal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2019)

Marck dijo:


> Realmente estoy muy confundido y no se como solucionarlo.
> 
> El problema es que tengo una cocina a gas con encendido eléctrico. Cada que se activa el encendido algunos aparatos como mi TV BOX, y televisores parpadean o se apagan por un rato. En un principio pensé que se trataba de algún transitorio que inducia a la red o incluso un pico de voltaje.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Marck te recomendo altamente poner un filtro de linea ( double o mejor aun un triple Pi Grego) entre lo aparato de cocina y la Red Electrica , veer mejor aca : Filtro de EMI - Google Search
Debes tanbien poner una buena toma de tierra para garantizar que toda interferencia escoe eficientemente para la tierra ao inves de propagar por la Red Electrica y molestar otros equipos electronicos conectados a esa misma Red.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola, todos los equipos electrónicos poseen filtros de línea.
El problema viene por el campo eléctrico/magnético generado por la chispa.
Por lo tanto si el equipo no está blindado correctamente. El uP se "cuelga" reiniciandose.
He visto ese problema en soldadoras inverter. Cuándo funcionaba de tanto en tanto apagaba un móvil que estaba cómo a 2mts. y éste no se encontraba cargándose cuándo ocurría la falla.


----------



## Ismuran (Sep 5, 2021)

A mí me pasa lo mismo la chispa del encendido me apaga el Smart tv. De la cocina. Y creo que me quemó la placa de un 65 pulgadas. Con un poquito más de un año de compra. Puede ser????


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2021)

No debería, la cocina no debería de emitir interferencias además están en circuitos distintos con lo que el recorrido de cable es muy grande.
Poder si que puede y tiene cierto sentido; un generador de pulsos de alta tensión puede generar ruido en todas direcciones.


----------

